# E-Collar Recommendations/Secondary Obedience



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm looking for some recommendations for an E-Collar. We've come to the point where my corrections albeit well timed are not strong enough during protection and are just increasing his drive. 

I had Cuervo's breeder work him last weekend and evaluate where we are, I want to squash the problem before it gets out of control...secondary obedience is going to be our struggle in protection. He's very attentive to the prong in obedience but it doesn't phase him a bit in protection so it was suggested to move to an E-Collar. 

I'm also open to any tips on how to build secondary obedience - right now we've got sit/look/wait down and have worked in a couple steps at a proper heel but that was with him being double handled and knowing the correction wasn't coming from me. We started doing pylon work, heeling around tugs and bite pillows which seems to be helping. 

Thanks for your time! Any questions, I'll do my best to answer


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Educator/Einstein, Dogtra, Tritronic, are commonly mentioned. We have an Educator ET 300 and a Dogtra 2300, both have worked well for us. You might try asking those you train with what they use.


----------



## Pretzels (Aug 11, 2014)

Dogtra 2300ncp! My favorite that I've tried. Read a ton of reviews and researched the different brands before I got into ecollars. Liked dogtra the best and have used a few different models and the 2300 was definitely my favorite in terms of quality and features. Love that it charges in two hours vs some of the older models that take up to 10 hours, and the charge lasts for many days if you remember to turn it off after use. 
I think Einstein sounds like a pretty good brand as well... But can't stand the design of the remote... Round and bright yellow.... Don't like lol


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I like both my Einstein and my sport dog. No other advice other than breaking all the exercises back down to their basic components, which in sure you already know ?


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

GatorDog said:


> I like both my Einstein and my sport dog. No other advice other than breaking all the exercises back down to their basic components, which in sure you already know &#55357;&#56841;


 
Yes, we're taking a slow and steady approach. He's a very black and white dog so I have to make sure things are clear for both of us.

Thanks for the recommendations, I'll look into them. The only e-collar users in our club use Dogtras as well.


----------

